

Ask HN: How do you take time off work? - imwhimsical

Working on large projects can be hectic. Everybody needs a break once in a while! What do you do during your break?<p>This thought emerged while writing the following article on my blog — http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arsalanbashir.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;reinvent-being
======
RollAHardSix
I think it's important to note I have two things that keep me sane during the
months I don't want to take time off and those are friends and hobbies. Having
friends to see once in awhile is a very good thing. I also train two martial
arts and so that's two - three nights a week I have something to dedicate
myself too, it's better to go train or hit the gym exhausted versus going home
exhausted and doing nothing.

As for vacations I'm fairly boring, a family trip away usually around a week
in length once every other year or, depending on costs/destination, every
year. Other then that maybe a concert here or there during the year. I'm
actually not sure how I'm going to use most of my PTO this year. I have plans
to roll a week forward and maybe use a week on small things but I am going to
end up with a solid week of no idea and have to use so I'm sure I'll think of
something.

I pay my house off aggressively because I want it paid off by 30-32, but by no
means do I live for work and I would never recommend living for work not even
for a few years, it's just damaging on the health.

------
dirktheman
It depends on how much time I have. I take short breaks from working, for
instance to walk the dog. These walks clear my mind, and I often find
solutions for problems while taking a walk. In fact, when I'm stuck, I don't
continue pondering on about it, I take a walk instead.

I work 4 days a week. This means I have the weekend and, in my case, the
Wednesday off. I use it to spend time with my children, and common household
tasks. While playing with my kids I usually get a lot of crazy, creative
ideas. Could be anything. From ideas for a blog post, marketing ideas, startup
ideas, ways to change the world, you name it. I write them down for future
use.

About twice a year we take a big break from working. We pack up the family and
go travelling for 3 weeks or so. Usually within Europe, sometimes even
further. No work, no internet, nothing. Just family time. After the first week
or so you tend to forget what day of the week it is, and it's a lovely
feeling. I read a lot (literature classics, philosophy), draw (with paper and
pencil) or tinker (like making windmills out of empty coke cans) with the
kids.

I have a great work/life balance. I have a lot of free time on my hands, but
I'm willing to bet that because of this free time I use my work time much,
much more efficiently.

Great photos, by the way!

------
mx42
1\. Walking + photography. This forces both movement and expression into my
days. 2\. Power naps. Every day, 15 minutes. Tea + whatever gets you to
sleeping in < 5 minutes. for me this requires covering my head with something
(dark + warm). 3\. Meditation. Very useful for focus and state of mind. 4\.
Other exercise. Push ups, stretching, yoga, basketball. Get yourself out of
that chair.

